
An astrobiologist tries cooking in Antarctica at -70ºC - fanf2
https://www.boredpanda.com/cooking-food-antarctica-cyprien-verseux/
======
rosser
The shots of food are amazing and brain-bending, but that Milky Way picture is
stunning. I really need to spend some time in a southern hemisphere light
desert.

